# What do you have and what's on your wishlist?



## SpiritScale (Oct 9, 2013)

(I realize there's probably a million of these lying around...but I always like to see what people have to say)

I have: 

-A. geniculata
-B. albiceps
-B. albopilosum
-B. boehmei
-B. vagans
-L. parahybana

My wishlist (for now ): 
-A. ezendami
-B. smithi
-Euathlus sp. (probably 'red')
-E. campestratus
-G. pulchripes
-G. pulchra
-L. striatus
-M. balfouri
-P. murinus
-T. blondi


----------



## nicodimus22 (Oct 9, 2013)

Have: G. pulchripes

Want: Maybe a G. pulchra, if I turn out to be an OK tarantula parent.


----------



## TarantulaGuy84 (Oct 9, 2013)

I have....

Acanthoscurria Geniculata
Acanthoscurria Insubtilis
Aphonopelma Bicoloratum
Aphonopelma Chalcodes
Aphonopelma Hentzi
Avicularia Avicularia 
Avicularia Metallica
Avicularia Urticans
Avicularia Versicolor
Brachypelma Albopilosum
Brachypelma Smithi
Brachypelma Vagans
Ceratogyrus Marshalli
Chilobrachys Dyscolus
Chilobrachys Guangxiensis
Chilobrachys sp. Kaeng Krachan
Cyclosternum Fasciatum
Euathlus sp Red
Eupalaestrus Campestratus
Grammostola Pulchripes
Grammostola Rosea
Hapalopus SP. Columbia
Haplopelma Albostriatum
Haplopelma Lividum
Heteroscodra Maculata
Hysterocrates Gigas
Iridopelma sp. Recife 
Lasiodora Difficilis 
Lasiodora Parahybana
Nhandu Chromatus 
Pamphobeteus Nigricolor
Pelinobius Muticus
Phormictopus Cancerides
Poecilotheria Fasciata
Poecilotheria Formosa
Poecilotheria Metallica
Poecilotheria Regalis
Poecilotheria Tigrinawesseli
Psalmopoeus Cambridgei
Psalmopoeus Irminia
Psalmopoeus Pulcher
Pterinochilus Murinus
Theraphosa Stirmi

My wish list is...

B. Auratum
G. Pulchra
I. Mira
and the one and only T. Blondi


----------



## Erebus (Oct 9, 2013)

I have:
G. rosea
B. vagans
P. irminia

I want:
L. parahybana
G. pulchra 
B. smithi
B. boehmei
P. cambridgei
A. geniculata
A. versicolor
A. purpurea
P. regalis
P. Miranda
P. metallica
I'm certain there are more that I forgot.


----------



## fnydm4 (Oct 9, 2013)

I have:
A. geniculata
B. smithi
B. Emilia
B. boehmi
B. klaasi
B. albiceps
B. sabulosum
B. vagans
E. campestratus
G. pulchripes
G. Rosea
L. parahybana
L. klugi
N. chromatus
N. carapoensis
P. antinous


Wish list:

L difficilis
B. albopilosum
G. pulchra
X. intermedia


----------



## prairiepanda (Oct 9, 2013)

I have:
A versicolor
A metallica
B albopilosum
B smithi
C cyaneopubescens
C elegans
C ritae
Euathlus sp. 
E campestratus
G rosea
G pulchra
L klugi
N tripepii
Paraphysa sp.
P murinus
X immanis

I want:
E vulpinus
P parvula


----------



## Femangel (Oct 9, 2013)

I have:

B. Smithi
L. Paryabhana

So far i want:

A. Versicolor
A. Metallica
A. Hentzi
A. Seemani
A. Geniculata
B. Vagans
C. Cyaneopubescens
G. Rosea
G. Pulchripes
T. Ockerti

Thats what i can think of right away, but there's more


----------



## Duss321 (Oct 9, 2013)

I have:
A. versicolor
B. smithi
G. pulchripes
P. irminia
P. metallica

Want:
C. Cyaneopubescens
A. avicularia
T. violaceus
P. regalis
H. lividum


----------



## Yentlequible (Oct 9, 2013)

I have:

-Grammostola rosea adult female
-Grammostola rosea 1.5" RCF
-Grammostola rosea 1"
-Brachypelma smithi male 4.5"
-Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 2.5"
-Psalmopeous irminia 5" MM
-Psalmopeous cambridgei 3" 
-Lampropelma sp. "Borneo Black" 2" 
-Avicularia avicularia 3"
-Lasiodora parahybana 3"
-Lasiodora parahybana 1"
-Avicularia ancylochira 1.5"
-Pterinochilus murinus 1"
-Grammostola pulchripes .75"
- X2 Brachypelma vagans .5" 
-Poecilotheria metallica 1.5"

-3 Black Widows 
-Pandinus imperator (emperor scorpion)


I believe that's all of them off the top of my head. I don't have anything major on my wishlist at the moment. My minor wants list is very large though, so I won't type it out.


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 9, 2013)

This thread excludes all of us with large collections, too much to list.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kazaam (Oct 9, 2013)

I have a fairly large collection (I'm not going to list them all, that's going to take a while as I don't have an active list of what I keep) and only one species of tarantula on my wishlist.
It's nothing special either, I'm just looking for a nice female specimen of Paraphysa parvula.

My wishlist does include lots of centipedes and scorpions though.


----------



## Cavedweller (Oct 9, 2013)

I've got some kind of Aphonopelma, a mystery Avic and 4 B. albos.

I'd really like a G. pulchra, more Aphonopelmas, and Tapies of all sorts. A lot of the things I want I don't feel brave enough to keep yet, like P. irminia and M. balfouri (I realize how much difference there is between those two hahaha) 

Is there some magic moment when a newbie T keeper suddenly gets brave enough to keep the less newbie species or does the desperation and spidergreed finally just override caution?


----------



## Kazaam (Oct 9, 2013)

Cavedweller said:


> or does the desperation and spidergreed finally just override caution


Yeah, that pretty much sums it up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlaidJaguar (Oct 9, 2013)

Have:
Brachypelma albopilosum
Aphonopelma chalcodes
Avicularia versicolor sling x2

Want:
Tapinauchenius violaceus
Grammastola pulchra
Aphonopelma bicoloratum
Avicularia geroldi
Avicularia rickwesti
Cyriocosmus elegans


----------



## hearsemadam (Oct 9, 2013)

have:

 0.1.0 Acanthogonatus pissii "Zsa Zsa"
 1.0.0 Acanthoscurria geniculata
 0.0.1 Aphonopelma moderatum
 1.0.0 Avicularia avicularia
 0.0.1 Avicularia diversipes
 0.0.1 Avicularia kolumbia
 0.0.1 Avicularia minatrix 
 0.0.1 Avicularia metalica
 1.0.0 Avicularia purpurea
 0.0.1 Avicularia uriticans
 0.0.1 Avicularia versicolor
 0.1.0 Brachypelma albiceps "Oro Fino"
 1.0.0 Brachypelma albopilosum "Fernando"
 0.1.0 Brachypelma bohemi "Martha Stewart"
 0.0.1 Brachypelma emilia
 0.0.2 Brachypelma smithi
 1.0.0 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens MM 9/30/13
 0.0.1 Encyocratella olivacea
 0.1.0 Ephebopus murinus 
 0.0.2 Ephebopus uatuman
 0.1.0 Euathlus pulcherimaklaasi "Medusa"
 0.0.1 Eupalaestrus campestratus
 0.1.0 Grammostola rosea "Rosie"
 0.1.0 Grammostola rosea red phase "Lucy"
 1.0.0 Grammostola pulchra
 0.1.0 Grammostola pulchripes "Wednesday"
 0.0.1 Haplopelma lividum
 0.0.1 Harpactira pulchripes "Top Shelf"
 1.0.0 Lasiadora dificilis "Lily"
 0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana
 0.0.1 Maraca cabocla
 0.0.1 Megaphobema robustum
 0.0.1 Monocentropus balfouri
 0.0.1 Nhandu chromatus
 0.0.1 Nhandu coloratovillosus
 0.0.1 Ornithoctoninae sp. prison de abeilles
 0.0.1 Pamphobeteus fortis
 1.0.0 Pamphobeteus nigricolor
 0.1.0 Pamphobeteus ultramarinus
 0.0.1 Phormictopus cancerides
 0.0.1 Phormictopus sp. "South Hispaniola"
 0.0.1 Poecilotheria metallica 
 0.1.0 Psalmopoeus irminia
 0.0.1 Psalmopoeus cambridgei
 0.0.1 Psalmopoeus pulcher 
 0.0.1 Pterinochilus murinus
 0.0.1 Tapinauchenius cupreus
 0.0.1 Tapinauchenius gigas
 0.1.0 Theraphosa stirmi 
 1.1.0 Thrixopelma pruriens
 0.0.1 Xenethis sp "White"

want: 

Thrixopelma ockerti
anything I can get Harpactira
Brachypelma auratum
Phormictipus sp. "purple"
a few more pamphobeueus
Psalmopoeus langenbucheri
a few more Tapinauchenius
and Im thinking of getting a few pokies


----------



## Hydrazine (Oct 9, 2013)

0.0.1 A.versicolor
0.0.1 C.cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 A.geniculata
0.0.1 G.pulchra
0.1.0 G.rosea RCF
0.1.0 B.smithi
0.1.0 P.irminia
1.0.0 G.pulchripes

Wishlist: More space for tarantulas


----------



## Thistles (Oct 9, 2013)

Have: a fair amount

Want: a LOT more!

Nah, to be more specific I am really interested in baboons and plan to treat them like Pokemon, but I love almost all OW Ts. I couldn't even begin to make a wishlist, but it would include all Harpactirinae, some more Stromatopelminae, the rest of the Poecs and as many Selenocosmiinae and Ornithoctoninae as I can get my grubby paws on. There are a few select NW species I want, but not too many.

The NWs I want include:
_Megaphobema mesomelas
Psalmopoeus langenbucheri
Aphonopelma bicoloratum
Brachypelma auratum
Theraphosa apophysis_
and some _Tapinauchenius_ for my boyfriend


----------



## lancej (Oct 9, 2013)

Poec54 said:


> This thread excludes all of us with large collections, too much to list.


Amen to that!


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Oct 9, 2013)

My collection is too large to list.  My want list is:

Ancylometes sp
Cupiennius sp
Phoneutria sp
Liphistius sp
Heteropoda sp
Latrodectus hasselti
Phormingochilus everetti
Cyriopagopus sp
All Haplopelma or Lampropelma I don't already own

And for the fiancee - all Brachypelma and Avicularia she finds pretty.


----------



## peterUK (Oct 9, 2013)

Poec54 said:


> This thread excludes all of us with large collections, too much to list.



It's OK to show off occasionally 



What do i want ? 

A few Harpactira pulchripes is about all that I want.




What do I have ? 

0.1.0 Avicularia minatrix
0.1.0 Avicularia sp 'Blue velvet'
0.0.5 Avicularia metallica
0.0.5 Avicularia diversipes
0.0.5 Avicularia purpurea
1.3.4 Avicularia versicolor
0.1.0 Avicularia 'Peru Purple' 
0.0.33 Brachypelma boehmei
2.3.33 Brachypelma smithi
0.2.0 Brachypelma albiceps
1.1.0 Brachypelma schroederi
0.2.33 Brachypelma emilia
0.1.34 Brachypelma auratum
1.2.0 Brachypelma klaasi 
0.0.24 Brachypelma vagans 
0.1.0 Euathlus sp 'Red'
0.1.1 Euathlus sp 'Chile flame'
0.1.0 Euathlus truculentus
0.0.5 Grammostola pulchripes
0.1.0 Grammostola sp. 'Maule'
1.2.0 Grammostola grossa
2.1.0 Grammostola sp 'Northern gold'
0.0.32 Grammostola pulchra
0.0.4 Grammostola iheringi
1.1.0 Aphonopelma iodius
0.1.0 Sericopelma sp. 'Santa Catalina'
0.2.0 Chromatapelma cyaneopubescens  . . plus 1 egg sac 
0.0.1 Lasiodora klugi
0.1.0 Holothele incei 'Gold' 
2.2.4 Pterinopelma sazimai
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus reduncus 
0.0.5 Crypsidromus puriscal  (Panama)
0.0.9 Ephebopus murinus 
0.0.12 Psalmpopoeus pulcher

0.1.1 Augacephalus ezendami  
2.2.1 Ceratogyrus  marshalli  
0.1.0 Ceratogyrus meridionalis
0.2.110 Pterinochilus lugardi
0.3.31 Pterinochilus murinus OCF
0.0.3 Pterinochilus murinus NCF 
0.1.0 Pterinochilus murinus TCF . .plus 100+ N2's
2.2.1 Pterinochilus chordatus
0.0.6 Pelinobius muticus
0.1.0 Heteroscodra maculata
0.2.10 Stromatapelma calceatum
0.1.0 Eucratoscelus pachypus
0.2.0 Monocentropus balfouri
1.1.1 Encyocratella olivacea
0.0.1 Idiothele mira
0.0.6 Lyrognathus robustus
0.1.3 Chilobrachys sp. 'Vietnam Blue'
1.2.1 Chilobrachys sp 'Penang'
0.3.0 Chilobrachys fimbriatus
2.1.0 Chilobrachys huahini
0.0.4 Haplopelma robustum
0.0.4 Haplopelma hainanum
2.3.0 Orphnaecus sp. Blue Panay
0.1.0 Haplopelma albostriatum
0.1.0 Haplopelma lividum
1.1.0 Phlogius sp. 'Goliath'
0.0.3 Orphnaecus philippinus
0.0.4 Orphnaecus dichromata
0.0.1 Seloncosmia javanensis
0.0.1 Selenocosmia arndsti
1.1.0 Selenocosmia sp. 'Ebony'
0.0.1 Haplopelma sp. 'Kalimantan'
1.1.0 Cyriopagopus sp. 'Sumatran Tiger'
2.1.0 Lampropelma nigerrimum
1.1.0 Lampropelma sp. 'Borneo Black'
0.1.0 Lampropema violaceopes
0.2.0 Phormingochilus everetti
4.3.1 Poecilotheria metallica 
3.2.2  Poecilotheria subfusca 'lowland'
1.2.0 Poecilotheria pederseni
0.1.0 Poecilotheria regalis
0.2.0 Poecilotheria tigrinawesselli
1.1.1 Poecilotheria ornata


----------



## Formerphobe (Oct 9, 2013)

I cheated.  I copied and pasted the list on my profile.  I just hope it is current... 
    Aphonopelma burica 2.0 "Briar", "Thistle"
    Aphonopelma seemanni 0.1 "Zaranth"
    Aphonopelma sp "Murietta' 0.1 "Moreta"
    Avicularia azuraklaasi 0.0.1 "Syrilda"
    Avicularia metallica 0.1 "Sirah"
    Avicularia versicolor 1.0 "Amadeus"
    Augcephalus enzendami 0.0.4 "Shona", "Sangoma", "Karanga", "N'anga"
    Brachypelma albiceps 0.1 "Alianne"
    Brachypelma albopilosum 0.1 "Peluda"
    Brachypelma boehmei 0.2 "Sorka", "Manora"
    Brachypelma emilia 1.1 "Telgar", "Benden"
    Brachypelma schroederi 0.1 "Caylith"
    Brachypelma smithi 1.1 "Ruatha", "Alessa"
    Brachypelma vagans 0.1 "Menolly"
    Brachypelma verdezi 0.1 "Aramina"
    Ceratogyrus darlingi 0.0.2 "Katara", "Rhiana"
    Ceratogyrus marshalli 0.0.3 "Winken", "Blinken", "Nod"
    Chilobrachys 'Sai Yok' 0.0.1
    Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 2.1 "Gem", "Jewell", "Pitufo"
    Ephebopus murinus 0.1 "Tannasg"
    Euathlus pulcherimaklaasi 1.1 "Guinan", "Uhuru"
    Grammostola pulchra 2.0 "Faranth", "Ramoth II"
    Grammostola pulchripes 0.1 "Piemura"
    Grammostola rosea 0.1.1 "Orlith", "Syndesta"
    Haplopelma lividum 0.1 "Indigo"
    Heteroscodra maculata 0.0.1 "Donas"
    Homoeomma sp blue Peru 0.1 "Spectre"
    Idiothele mira 0.0.1 "Trapper"
    Lasiodora parahybana 0.1 "Huevos"
    Monocentropus balfouri communal 1: 1.0.1 "Talisman","Sorciere"
    Monocentropus balfouri communal 2: 0.1.3 "Aurora", "Mystique", "Allura", "Druid"
    Mystery Sling 1.0 "Noname"(suspect LP)
    Nhandu carapoenisis 0.0.1 "Tango"
    Nhandu coloratovillosus 0.1 "Nadira"
    Nhandu tripepii 0.1 "Samba"
    'OBT' 0.1 "Mephistopheles" (aka Meph Baby)
    Paraphysa scrofa 0.1 "Fantine"
    Pelinobius muticus 0.0.1 "Reyna"
    Poecilotheria formosa 0.1 "Madame Giry"
    Poecilotheria metallica 1.0 "Royale"
    Poecilotheria regalis 0.1 "Alexandria"
    Poecilotheria rufilata 0.0.1 "Jadzia"
    Poecilotheria subfusca 0.0.1 "Guinevere"
    Psalmopoeus cambridgei 0.1 "Cosira"
    Psalmopoeus irminia 0.2 "Eowyn", "Galadriel"
    Psalmopoeus pulcher 0.1.1 "T'Pau", "B'Elanna"
    Thrixopelma ockerti 0.1 "Isabella"

Wish List:
B. klaasi - however, have 2 juveniles arriving next week.
B. auratum - may have some slings arriving soon
H. pulchripes - will have to wait a few years until the $ comes down.


----------



## korg (Oct 9, 2013)

*Have:*

Chilobrachys fimbriatus
Chilobrachys sp. "Sai Yok"
Ephebopus cyanognathus 
Grammostola sp. “Formosa”
Haplopelma albostriatum
Lasiodora parahybana
Nhandu chromatus
Pelinobius muticus


*Want:*

Bonnetina spp. - The pictures I have seen are amazing but I feel like I never see them for sale. Have they pretty much died out in the US hobby?

Brachypelma klaasi - Best looking of the Brachys... expensive but I will break down soon.

Orphnaecus dichromatus - I know of one potential breeding project on these but have little hope of ever finding them otherwise. Great sleek look with simple but appealing contrast.

Pamphobeteus spp. - Leaning toward nigricolor, but open to suggestions if anyone has any reasons they prefer a particular species. I may have to wait until I have more room for enclosures.

Phormictopus auratus - Starting to get intrigued by this genus. Was never very turned on by cancerides which led me to ignore the rest for far too long... sp. "Purple" and auratus/platus (seems to be some confused labeling out there) are shockingly good looking.


----------



## SDG1 (Oct 9, 2013)

I just have a G. Pulchripes. Getting started in the tarantula hobby.

I want...

   A. Versicolor
   B. Smithi
   C. Cyaneopubescens
   Harpactira Pulchripes 
   OBT


----------



## prairiepanda (Oct 10, 2013)

Cavedweller said:


> Is there some magic moment when a newbie T keeper suddenly gets brave enough to keep the less newbie species or does the desperation and spidergreed finally just override caution?


Well my collection is all pretty low-level, but I feel confident that I could take on more demanding/defensive species. There are certainly many that I like the look of. However, I choose to avoid most of these either because of their low visibility(pet holes/pet webs, etc.) or because of venom potency and potential risk to my other pets. Of course I wouldn't expect anything to go wrong  with the right precautions, but there's always a possibility and I'm paranoid. So you will get "brave enough" eventually, but the spidergreed will probably be what really tips you over the edge.


----------



## hearsemadam (Oct 10, 2013)

Hydrazine said:


> Wishlist: More space for tarantulas


aint that the truth!

if my spare bedroom werent a ca$h cow, Id make that my T room!


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Oct 10, 2013)

This is what I have:

1. A. brocklehursti CB adult female
1. A. natalensis (formally described fracta)WC  adult female
1. A. natalensis (formally described fracta) WC immature male
1. A. metallica CB adult female
1. A. armada WC sub adult female
2. A. behlei WC sub adult females
3. A. bicoloratum CB unsexed slings finally showing colors
1. A. chalcodes CB adult female (Mexico) 
1. A. chalcodes CB sub adult (Arizona) 
7. A. iodius CB unsexed slings
1. A. moderatum WC sub adult female
2. A. moderatum WC sub adult immature males
4. A. moderatum CB unsexed slings finally showing colors
1. A. sp. WC sub adult female
5. A. sp. Carlsbad Green WC adult females
1. A. sp. Carlsbad Green WC immature male
1. A. sp. Cochise Madera Canyon WC mature male
1. A. sp. Pena Blanca WC sling 
1. A. sp. WC sling
6. A. sp. New River WC females
1. A. sp. New River WC penultimate male
3. B. albiceps CB adult female
2. B. albiceps CB sub adult females
1. B. albiceps CB sub adult immature male
2. B. albopilosum CB adult females 
2. B. albopilosum CB young to sub adult immature males
2. B. auratum CB adult females
5. B. auratum CB young females
1. B. auratum CB penultimate male
3. B. auratum CB unsexed slings
1. B. baumgarteni CB adult female
13. B. baumgarteni CB young to sub adult females
1. B. baumgarteni CB penultimate male
18. B. baumgarteni CB young to sub adult immature males
2. B. boehmei CB adult female
1. B. boehmei CB sub adult female
2. B. boehmei young female
1. B. boehmei young immature male
1. B. emilia CB adult female
1. B. emilia CB sub adult female
2. B. emilia CB young females
1. B. klaasi CB adult female
1. B. smithi CB adult female - Colima 
1. B. smithi CB sub adult female - Guerrero 
1. B. smithi CB sub adult female - Colima
5. B. smithi CB young females - Colima
1. B. smithi CB penultimate male - Colima
1. B. smithi CB young immature male - Colima
1. B. schroederi CB adult female
1. B. schroederi CB unsexed sling
3. B. vagans CB females
1. B. vagans CB mature male
200+. B. vagans babies
1. B. verdezi CB adult female
2. B. verdezi CB young females
2. C. cyaneopubescens CB adult female
4. C. cyaneopubescens CB sub adult females
1. Citharacanthus spinicrus CB sub adult female
7. Crypsidromus sp "Pursical" CB unsexed slings
1. C. fasciatum CB adult female
1. G. grossa CB sling
1. G. pulchra CB adult female
1. G. pulchripes CB adult female
10. Homoeomma sp. Blue CB young females
2. Homeomma sp. Blue CB young males
1. L. polycuspulatus CB young female
2. L. polycuspulatus CB young immature males
2. L. striatus CB slings
1. M. mesomelas CB adult female
1. M. mesomelas CB immature male
7. M. robustum CB young females
6. M. robustum CB young immature males
1. P. platyomma CB adult female
1. P. cancerides CB penultimate male
1. P. parvula CB sub adult female
1. P. muticus CB young unsexed don't know yet on this one?
2. P. fasciata CB adult females
4. P. fasciata CB sub adult females
3. P. formosa CB adult females
1. P. hanumavilasumica CB young female
1. P. metallica CB adult female
1. P. metallica CB immature male
2. P. miranda CB adult female
1. P. miranda CB young female
1. P. ornata CB sub adult female
1. P. ornata CB young female
8. P. ornata CB slings
4. P. pederseni CB sub adult females
6. P. regalis CB adult females
1. P. regalis CB sub adult female
1. P. rufilata CB adult female
1. P. rufilata CB young female
1. P. rufilata CB immature male
2. P. smithi CB young females
4. P. striata CB adult female
1. P. striata CB sub adult female
2 P. subfusca Highland CB young females
2. P. subfusca Lowland CB young females
1. P. subfusca CB mature male
2. P. tigrinawesseli CB sub adult female
1. P. tigrinawesseli CB young female
1. P. cambridgei CB mature male
1. Sphaerobothria hoffmanni CB young female
2. Sphaerobothria hoffmanni CB unsexed slings
1. T. ockerti CB adult female
1. X. immanis CB sub adult female
1. X. intermedia CB unsexed sling
1. X. sp. Blue CB adult female
1. X. sp. Blue CB immature male/penultimate?
1. X. sp. White CB sling


----------



## Jquack530 (Oct 10, 2013)

Have:
0.2 A. sp. wild caught and sold at Petco but appear to be avicularia... yeah who knows
1.1 A. versicolor, the male being mature, and I really need to ship him out but haven't had time
1.2.1 G. rosea, 1 AF and 3 juvies.
0.1 P. scrofa AF
1.0 B. smithi whom I believe is penultimate
1.0 Aphonopelma sp. mm taken from the wild by somebody almost a year again and still kickin'
0.0.1 P. murinus
0.0.1 C. darlingi 
0.0.1 P. regalis
0.0.1 L.P.

Want:
Really way too many to list them all, but I'll list a few
M. balfouri
H. incei
H. incei 'gold'
H. gabonensis
H. villosella
H. lividum
P. cambridgei
P. irminia


----------



## Beary Strange (Oct 10, 2013)

Hahaha, some of these lists make me so very jelly.

We have:
0.0.1 A.geniculata
0.0.1 A.avicularia
0.0.2 A.metallica
0.0.1 A.versicolor
0.0.2 B.boehmei (actually waiting to get ahold of an exuvia to sex one of them)
0.1.1 B.smithi
0.0.1 B.vagans
0.0.2 C.elegans
0.0.2 Euathalus sp red
0.1.1 G.rosea RCF
0.0.2 Hapalopus sp Columbia large
0.0.1 H.incei
0.0.1 P.pederseni
0.0.1 P.irminia
0.0.1 P.murinus

And what I most desire at the moment are:
0.1.0 A.diversipes
0.1.0 A.purpurea
0.1.0 A.versicolor (so so much but they're always sold before I get there or the seller backs out TT-TT)
0.1.0 G.pulchra
0.1.0 H.gabonensis
0.1.0 H.villosella
0.1.0 M.balfouri
0.1.0 P.metallica


----------



## DakongaKaka (Oct 10, 2013)

Woooowww...look at Jose's list. Sooo envious now. Hope to have a list as long as his in the future. For now, gonna focus on raising my babies.

Here's what I have:

0.0.1	A. geniculata
0.0.1	B. albopilosum
0.1.0	B. vagans
0.0.1	B. smithi
1.0.0	B. auratum
0.0.1	C. cyaneopubescens
0.1.0	C. fasciatum
0.0.1	C. darlingi
0.0.1	G. pulchripes
0.0.1	L. parahybana
0.0.1	N. chromatus
1.1.3	P. baeri --- wild caught or maybe not so wild because I caught them in my backyard. Yep! IN...MY...BACKYARD! hahahahaha

Ts I wanted to have and more (need to gain more experience first):

A. burica
A. seemani
B. boehmei
B. emilia
E. cyanognathus
E. pulcherrimaklaasi
G. pulchra
G. rosea
H. lividum
M. balfouri
M. robustum
P. metallica
P. cambridgei
P. rufilata
P. muticus
P. murinus
P. irminia
T. ockerti


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Oct 10, 2013)

DakongaKaka said:


> Woooowww...look at Jose's list. Sooo envious now. Hope to have a list as long as his in the future. For now, gonna focus on raising my babies.
> 
> Here's what I have:
> 
> ...


 This is a list that eventually it will be up for grabs. I still have more in my personal collection. I know there are lots of people that have more spiders than I do and I wish I had them, trust me! And I'm truly jealous of...


Jose


----------



## SpiritScale (Oct 10, 2013)

Cavedweller said:


> Is there some magic moment when a newbie T keeper suddenly gets brave enough to keep the less newbie species or does the desperation and spidergreed finally just override caution?


Honestly (and I'm still a newbie...but this is how I feel about it) is I'll probably never own anything that isn't terrestrial and 95% of what I own will be/is NW (the OBT, A. ezendami and M. balfouri being the possible exceptions). Not because I don't feel that I could never deal with anything else down the line with more experience but simply because I don't want to. For me the potential 'oooh pretty' isn't worth the downsides (increased risk of escapes, more potent venom etc). I'm not big on any of the arboreal spiders, don't want a pet hole (again, there are some spiders on my list that are/tend to be--but by and large I don't want a spider like that), don't want any ER/hospital trips and don't want to deal with anything that can really 'teleport' if it feels like it (in comparison to a Brachy for example).

I'm not stupid enough to think 'nah it'll never happen to me', even taking all the precautions. 
I don't move that fast and my reflexes are worse than most (I've got a physical disability).
I *will* eventually get bitten, I will have runners etc.  
What I want is to avoid hospital trips and avoid getting the spiders killed (because I have been told in very clear terms that if it escapes and I don't warn my roommates fast enough that said spider is skittering across the floor or catch it before they are startled by it that it dies---furthermore I also live in Canada and in an apartment building---winter and arachnophobic neighbours not a good combo). 

Along the same lines I *LOVE* a lot of the 'hot' snakes...especially the different species of cobra. 
HOWEVER, I know better and will be sticking to my small/medium pythons and boas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Oct 10, 2013)

I have...

0.1.0 Acanthoscurria geniculata - Adult
0.1.0 Avicularia avicularia - Mature adult
0.1.0 Avicularia versicolor - Juvie
1.0.0 Brachypelma auratum - Sub-adult
0.1.0 Brachypelma smithi - Juvie
0.0.1 Brachypelma vagans - Sling
0.0.1 Cyclosternum fasciatum - Sling
0.0.1 Chilobrachys guangxiensis - Sling
0.2.0 Grammostola rosea - Mature adults
0.1.0 Haplopelma lividum - Adult
0.1.0 Haplopelma schmidti - Juvie
0.0.3 Lasiodora Parahybana - Slings
0.1.0 Poecilotheria regalis - Adult
1.0.0 Psalmopoeus irminia - Juvie
0.1.1 Pterinochilus murinus - Juvies
0.0.1 Stromatopelma calceatum - Sling

And I want! (and my gf wants haha) 

A.seemani
C.cyaneopubescens
H.hainanum
H.maculata
M.robustum
N.chromatus
P.metallica 
X.immanis


----------



## Formerphobe (Oct 10, 2013)

Cavedweller said:


> Is there some magic moment when a newbie T keeper suddenly gets brave enough to keep the less newbie species or does the desperation and spidergreed finally just override caution?


I don't think there is any suddenness to moving on to more advanced species.  30 some years ago I made the 'sudden' decision to get over my spider phobia after a particularly embarrassing incident and acquired a B. smithi.  I kept beginner and intermediate species off and on for the next couple of decades.  When I jumped back in the hobby with both feet a few years ago I was hardcore NW terrestrial.  Then decided I really liked some of the OW and NW fossorial.  I ran screaming from all arboreals (figuratively) - they just didn't interest me, and they did this skin crawling stick pose....  Then I made friends in the hobby, attended some conferences, one thing led to another, next thing I know I've got shelves filling up with Avics, Poecis, Psalmos.  (There are a lot of enablers in this hobby...LOL)  

For me, the more time I spent with my eight-leggeds, the more fascinated I was by both the similarities and differences in the genera and species.  And the more comfortable I became with keeping them.  It's a constant learning experience.  Some people move on to more advanced species, some don't.  There's no right or wrong.  Just whatever you're comfortable with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reunsch (Oct 10, 2013)

Have:
2 x A. geniculata, juveniles, unconfirmed females
1 x B. albopilosum, juvenile, unconfirmed female
1 x B. boehmei, juvenile, unconfirmed female
1 x B. smithi, sling, unsexed
2 x B. vagans, juveniles, unsexed
1 x G. pulchripes, sling, unsexed
1 x H. sp. Colombia Large, sling, unsexed
1 x H. villosella, mature female (sort of - still MIA)
1 x T. ockerti, juvenile, unconfirmed male

I can only keep 14 T's at a time 

Want:
Everything!

So far I want...
A. chacoana
P. tigrinawesseli
C. dyscolus
P. miranda
N. chromatus
C. cyaneopubescens
M. balfouri
H. overdijk
H. lividum
L. violaceopes
P. machalla
G. rosea
C. fimbriatus

Chances are I'll end up adding to this list after reading through everyone's posts.


----------



## nicodimus22 (Oct 10, 2013)

SpiritScale said:


> Honestly (and I'm still a newbie...but this is how I feel about it) is I'll probably never own anything that isn't terrestrial and 95% of what I own will be/is NW.


I kind of feel the same way. I can admire the beauty of something like the OBT, cobalt blue, etc without owning it. I'd prefer that mine be chill pets that don't create a lot of stress or challenges. I doubt that I will ever get anything other than NW terrestrials. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Thistles (Oct 10, 2013)

nicodimus22 said:


> I kind of feel the same way. I can admire the beauty of something like the OBT, cobalt blue, etc without owning it. I'd prefer that mine be chill pets that don't create a lot of stress or challenges. I doubt that I will ever get anything other than NW terrestrials. Different strokes for different folks.


 You may change your minds. My first 2 Ts were a _Grammostola pulchra_ and an _Avicularia versicolor_. I did a TON of research before buying them, and I was sure that they were the only ones I would ever want. I picked a docile, shiny, bulky terrestrial and what I thought was the most colorful, fuzzy arboreal. I thought that was a nice contrast and I was totally happy with them.

For 2 weeks. Then I got 2 more avics from a friend and thought I was done. Then a year later I went kind of crazy and now I'm over 100 spiders. It fluctuates up and down, but the trend is definitely toward MOAR!

Now I'm afraid I sound like those people who always tell me I'll "change my mind" about having kids. I hate that. Get what you want and are comfortable with, but never say never when Ts are concerned!


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Oct 10, 2013)

Cavedweller said:


> Is there some magic moment when a newbie T keeper suddenly gets brave enough to keep the less newbie species or does the desperation and spidergreed finally just override caution?


I don't think there is a magic moment.  Just a day comes when you feel ready and prepared to try out the faster, more defensive or more potent species.  Some people never want to, and that's fine.  I began with a specific goal and spider in mind, and I spent time working my way to it.  I don't think it is bravery - just practice, common sense and proper respect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pocopelo (Oct 10, 2013)

Have. 

1 X OBT
2 X G. Pulchripes
2 X G Rosea
1 X B Emilia
1 X B Klassi
1 X G Pulchra

Want.

GBB. 
Hapalopus (pumpkin patch).
Any Trapdoor...
But none of those are available in my country (GBB might be but haven't heard of one for sale yet).
That'll be all.


----------



## Sarin (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow! Everyone has amazing collections!

I have:
G.Rosea
P.Regalis

Wish list:
P.Metallica
B.Smithi


----------



## nicodimus22 (Oct 10, 2013)

Thistles said:


> You may change your minds.


It's possible. I have a lot of other pets and this first T is more or less an experiment to see how I do with one. It will be a couple of years at least before I have a decent sized T and know whether I want any more.


----------



## MikeInNC (Oct 10, 2013)

Have:
C cyaneopubescens (x2, ~3.5 - 4 DLS)
Euthalus sp "Red" (x1, ~ 3/4 DLS)


Want:
B Boehmei


On the backburner:
B Emilia
B Smithi


----------



## Femangel (Oct 11, 2013)

Slight change in my list  Went from wanting a C. Cyanopubescens to owning one 
Nice little surprise from my fiancee yesterday evening, didn't even know it was on its way so i was verry happy indeed! But man is it fast!


----------



## telepatella (Oct 11, 2013)

I have a lot of spiders now, I like rearing them and selling or trading. But, a wish list to me means things that are out of my reach right now, so, my wish list is Aphonpelma Moorei and Typhochlaena Seladonia.


----------



## Arachtion (Oct 11, 2013)

Have at the moment,

0.1 H.doriae
0.1 H. "Sp Kalimantan"
0.1 H.lividum
0.1 H.vonwirthi
0.1 H.hainanum
1.1 H.schmidti
0.1.1 H.minax
0.0.1 H. "Sp Angkor Wat"
0.0.1 H.robustum
0.0.1 Cyriopagopus sp. Sumatran tiger*
0.1 Cyriopagopus schioedtei*
0.1 Ornithoctonus aureotibialis
0.1 Ornithoctonus sp. silver-grey*
1.0 Orphnaecus sp. blue Panay
1.0 Chilobrachys guangxiensis
0.0.1 Poecilotheria rufilata
0.0.1 Poecilotheria subfusca*
0.1.4 Avicularia avicularia*
0.0.1 Avicularia metallica
0.1.XX  Psalmopoeus cambridgei
1.1 Lasiodora parahybana*
2.1.1 Phormictopus cancerides
1.1 Pamphobeteus antinous (Peru)
1.0 Pamphobeteus ultramarinus*
0.1 Megaphobema robustum
1.0 Theraphosa blondi*
0.1 Hapalopus sp. Colombia*
0.1 Brachypelma smithi
0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum*
1.1 Pelinobius muticus
1.0 *Hysterocates sp. Cameroon
0.0.4 Pterinochilus murinus (tcf)
0.0.1 Monocentropus balfouri*
0.1 Stromatopelma calceatum
0.1.5 Holothele incei*

Want, 


Haplopelma-
Bach ma
Umphang
Vonwirthi black tiger
Lividum dcf
Longipes
Angkor Wat*
Minax big black*

Ornithoctonus-
Sp phuket
Andersoni
Malthai
Costalis

Ornithoctoninae-
Sp. Laos/Prison des Abeilles
Sp. Ho Chi Minh*

Cyriopagopus*-
Sulawesi black
Borneo black
Nigerrimum
violaceopes*
Sumatran tiger

Avicularia-
Sp. Colombia
urticans
amazonica
pupurea
versicolor(mine died)*

Any Xenesthis spp.
Pamphobeteus antinous (Bolivia)
Encyocratella olivacea
Phlogius crassipes
Haplocosmia nepalensis
Hysterocrates hercules (if it exists)
Theraphosa spp.


----------



## Jebbles (Oct 11, 2013)

Have:
G Rosea
Female and Male B Albopilosum
N Chromatus
N Tripepii
L Parabyana
B Boehmei

Want:
P Cambridgei
CC
P Metallica
M Balfouri
An avic of some sort
G Pulchra
L klugi 

I've been taking care of my lovelies very well. The next T I'm probably going to try to get is the G Pulchra, a cc, or an avic.


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 11, 2013)

Have:

New World Species:
0.1.0 Acanthoscurria geniculata "Medeia"
1.1.0 Avicularia amazonica "Kyla" & "Keeva"
0.1.0 Avicularia avicularia "Timea"
0.1.0 Avicularia azuraklaasi (possibly braunshauseni) "Nila"
0.0.1 Avicularia diversipes (not named, yet)
0.0.3 Avicularia geroldi (not named, yet)
0.1.0 Avicularia minatrix "Aurora"
1.0.2 Avicularia purpurea TF "Azure" & 2 unnamed slings
0.0.2 Avicularia velutina (not named, yet)
0.1.2 Avicularia versicolor "Lin" & 2 unsexed slings
0.1.0 Brachypelma auratum "Kamala"
1.0.0 Brachypelma boehmei "Kenno"
0.1.0 Brachypelma smithi "Adena"
1.0.2 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens "Spot" & 2 unsexed slings
0.1.0 Ephebopus murinus "Asteria"
0.1.3 Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi (Blue Femur) "Gemma" & 3 unnamed
0.0.4 Euathlus spec. "fire" / "red" / "flame" (2/2 suspect female/male)
0.1.0 Grammostola pulchripes "Nyx"
0.0.1 Hapalopus sp. "Columbia" large (unnamed)
0.1.0 Holothele incei "Aurelia"
1.1.0 Homoeomma spec. blue (Peru 2) "Jewel" & "Neelam"
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus cambridgei "Moriko"
0.2.0 Psalmopoeus irminia "Phaedra" & "Firali"
1.0.0 Psalmopoeus langenbucheri "Lyssa"
1.0.0 Psalmopoeus pulcher "Flavio"
0.1.0 Tapinauchineus violaceus "Saranyu"

Old World Species:
1.1.0 Chilobrachys fimbriatus - "Ares" & "Hera"
0.1.0 Heterothele villosella "Takhisis"
0.0.2 Poecilotheria miranda
0.0.1 Poecilotheria fasciata


Want (all in due time...):
P. reduncus (miss that for my collection)
P. pulcher (since my MM isn't gonna live that long anymore)
P. emeraldus
C. brachyramosa (just love their coloration)
O. olivacea (thanks for "enabling" me - you know who you are!)
P. metallica (not that necessary, but to get another blue T I'd like one eventually)
B. klaasi (I like their looks a lot)
A. juruensis (hard to come by over here)
E. pulcherrimaklaasi (another female would be nice...so hard to come by though)


----------



## Formerphobe (Oct 11, 2013)

Jan, I'm SO going to borrow some of your spider's names!  LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stirmi (Oct 11, 2013)

Have
Check my profile
Want
GBB
P Miranda and metallica
Theraphosa blondi and apophysis
A ezendami
Hysterocrates sp
Ephebopus Cyanognathus and murinus
Hapolopus sp
harpactira pulchripes
homoeomma sp blue
holothele incei and tachira
sericopelma rubronitens


----------



## JC014 (Oct 11, 2013)

What I have:
B. Albopilosum
B. VAgans
B. Emilia
B. Boehmei
B. ALbiceps
G. Pulchripes
N. Chromatus
A. Versicolor
P. Hanumavillasumica
P. Miranda
P. Regalis
C. Fasciatum
M. Balfouri
H. Lividum
H. sp Columbia Large
A. Musculosa
P. Murinus
C. Marshalli
P. Lugardi
L. Parahybana
C. Cyaneopubescens

WISH LIST:
H. Gigas
P. Irminia
A. Minatrix
P. Muticus
G. Pulchra


----------



## ZergFront (Oct 12, 2013)

As lists and tastes change all the time, I'm game.

 I HAVE...

 1.13.0 Psalmopoeus irminia

 1.1.0   Psalmopoeus cambridgei

 0.1.3   Psalmopoeus reduncus

 0.0.1   Psalmopoeus pulcher

 0.0.1   Brachypelma auratum

 0.0.1   Brachypelma boehmei

 0.0.1   Brachypelma albopilosum

 1.1.1   Lampropelma violaceopes

 0.3.0   Poecilotheria regalis

 0.1.8   Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

 0.0.2   Mastigoproctus giganteus (adults I assume?)

 0.1.0   Blaptica dubia (only one so guess she's a pet now. LOL!)

 WISHLIST

 This list changes order and additions almost all the time! :-D

 Poecilotheria metallica
 Tapinauchenius gigas
 Grammastola pulchra
 Chilobrachys sp. 'Vietnam Blue'
 Megaphobema mesomelas
 Megaphobema robustum
 Acanthoscurria brocklehursti
 Pamphobeteus antinous
 Poecilotheria bara
 Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli
 Poecilotheria ornata
 Poecilotheria rufilata
 Heteroscodra maculata
 Ephebopus cyanognathus
 Typhochlaena costae
 Ceratogyrus marshalli
 Nhandu tripepii
 Chilobrachys fimbriatus
 Paraphysa scrofa
 "fluffy solifugid" (can't find the scientific name)
 Tapinauchenius violaceus
 Avicularia versicolor
 Avicularia minatrix
 Ornithoctonus aureotibialis
 Pterinochilus murinus RCF
 Hysterocrates gigas
 Monocentropus balfouri
 Stromatopelma calceatum
 Seloncosmia javanensis

 My whole list is currently on a computer with a fried graphics card so I'm possitive I'm missing 
a few on my wishlist!


----------



## ReclusiveDemon (Nov 10, 2013)

I have:

0.1 Avicularia avicularia
0.0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum
0.1 Brachypelma smithi
0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.1 Eupalaestrus campestratus
0.1 Grammostola pulchripes
0.1 Psalmopoeus pulcher

Wants:

Acanthoscurria geniculata
Aphonopelma spp.
Avicularia versicolor
Brachypelma boehmei
Brachypelma emilia
Ceratogyrus darlingi/marshalli
Ephebopus cyanognathus
Ephebopus murinus
Grammostola pulchra
Haplopelma spp.
Heteroscodra maculata
Lasiodora parahybana
Monocentropus balfouri
Nhandu chromatus
Poecilotheria spp.
Psalmopoeus spp.
Pterinochilus murinus + lugardi

Subject to change when I find out about other species


----------



## suntiger117 (Nov 10, 2013)

I really want an OBT, Haitian Brown Bird Eater, and Chinese Fawn


----------



## Whirligig (Nov 11, 2013)

I have:

B. Smithi
B. Albopilosum
G. Rosea (x2)
P. Lugardi
S. Calceatum (Cruella, my pride and joy)

I want

H. Hainanum
M. Balfouri
P. Murinus
L. nigerrimum
P. metallica

I also wouldn't mind a mature male P. Lugardi


----------



## giantisopod (Nov 11, 2013)

Currently have:

1.1.0 Aphonopelma sp. "New River Rust Rump"
0.0.1 Avicularia versicolor
1.0.0 Avicularia metallica sp. "Cayenne"
0.3.0 Avicularia minatrix
0.0.1 Avicularia purpurea
0.0.1 Avicularia versicolor
1.0.0 Brachypelma albopilosum
1.0.0 Brachypelma emilia
0.1.0 Brachypelma smithi
0.1.0 Brachypelma vagans
0.1.0 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.1.0 Euathlus sp. "red"
0.0.1 Grammostola pulchra
0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana
0.1.0 Nhandu chromatus
0.0.1 Phormictopus cancerides
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus cambridgei


Wish list:

Acanthoscurria geniculata (my N. chromatus was sold to me as A. geniculata when it was a tiny sling, grumble grumble... Not that I don't love it, but I'd really like to have A. geniculata too)
The other Psalmos 
Some Tappies
Xenesthis immanis
MM A. minatrix (I have 3 females, and had one dud sac from last breeding so would like to have another go at some point).


----------



## Deri (Nov 11, 2013)

Have:
0.1.0 Avicularia avicularia
0.0.4 Avicularia geroldi
0.0.1 Brachypelma auratum
0.0.0 Brachypelma kahlenbergi
0.1.1 Brachypelma smithi
0.0.1 Ceratogyrus darlingi
0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 Thrixopelma ockerti

Wish:
MM Avic avic
A. purpurea
B. boehmei
Couple pokies not sure 
H.lividum
L. parahybana
T. stirmi

-Nikke


----------



## concrete (Nov 13, 2013)

Have:

 Acanthoscurria geniculata 1.1.0
 Augacephalus ezendami 1.0.0
 Augacephalus junodi 0.0.1
 Avicularia avicularia 0.2.0
 Avicularia diversipes 0.1.0
 Avicularia geroldi 0.0.1
 Avicularia laeta 0.0.1
 Avicularia metallica 0.0.1
 Avicularia minatrix 0.1.0
 Avicularia purpea 0.1.0
 Avicularia sp. Amazonica 0.0.1
 Avicularia versicolor 0.0.4
 Brachypelma albiceps 0.0.1
 Brachypelma albopilosum 0.1.0
 Brachypelma auratum 0.1.0
 Brachypelma boehmei 0.1.0
 Brachypelma smithi 0.2.0
 Ceratogyrus darlingi 0.0.1
 Ceratogyrus marshalli 1.0.0
 Ceratogyrus meridionalis 0.2.0
 Ceratogyrus sanderi 0.0.1
 Chilobrachys fimbriatus 0.0.1
 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 1.1.0
 Cyriocosmus elegans 0.0.2
 Cyrtopholis cursor 0.0.1
 Encyocratella olivacea 0.1.0
 Ephebopus cyanognathus 0.1.0
 Ephebopus murinus 0.2.0
 Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi 0.0.1
 Eucratoscelus pachypus 0.1.0
 Grammostola pulchripes 0.2.0
 Hapalopus sp. Columbia Large 0.1.1
 Haplopelma lividum 0.1.0
 Harpactira marksi 0.0.1
 Heteroscodra maculata 0.1.0
 Holothele incei 0.0.1
 Idiothele mira 0.0.1
 Lampropelma violaceopes 0.1.0
 Lasiodora parahybana 0.1.1
 Linothele megatheloides 0.0.1
 Megaphobema mesomelas 0.1.0
 Megaphobema robustum 1.1.0
 Metriopelma zebratum 0.1.0
 Monocentropus balfouri 0.0.3
 Nhandu chromatus 0.1.0
 Nhandu coloratovilosus 0.1.3
 Nhandu tripepii 0.0.2
 Oligoxystre diamantinensis 0.0.8
 Orphnaecus sp. Blue Panay 0.0.1
 Pamphobeteus ultramarinus 0.1.0
 Phormictopus platus 0.0.1
 Poecilotheria metallica 0.1.0
 Poecilotheria ornata 0.0.1
 Poecilotheria vittata 0.0.2
 Poecilotheria regalis 0.1.4
 Poecilotheria rufilata 1.1.1
 Poecilotheria subfusca "Highland" 0.1.0
 Poecilotheria subfusca/bara "Lowland" 0.0.1
 Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli 0.1.0
 Psalmopoeus cambridgei 0.0.1
 Psalmopoeus irminia 0.0.1
 Psalmopoeus langenbucheri 0.1.0
 Psalmopoeus pulcher 0.1.0
 Pterinochilus murinus 0.1.0
 Tapinauchenius cupreus 0.1.0
 Tapinauchenius gigas 1.0.0
 Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus 0.0.1
 Tapinauchenius violaceus 0.0.1
 Theraphosa stirmi 0.1.0
 Thrixopelma ockerti 0.1.1
 Viridasius sp. Madagascar 0.0.1
 Xenesthis immanis 0.0.1
 Xenesthis sp. Blue 1.0.0

Want:

I like avics but I have bad luck with them. I also like baboons and large terrestrials. And I'm getting more interested in mygalomorphs and trues, especially medically significant ones but I'm a bit apprehensive about collecting them, especially with a child in the house. Here's what I would still like for tarantulas though:

Avicularia huriana
Avicularia urticans
Ceratogyrus (any)
Cyclosternum fasciatum
Harpactira pulchripes (a man can dream)
Harpactirella lightfooti
Iridopelma (any)
Maraca horrida
Pamphobeteus (any)
Pelinobius muticus
Psednocnemis brachyramosa (had a sling but it died)
Pterinochilus murinus (other color forms besides orange)
Stromatopelma calceatum (not sure what I'm waiting for)
Theraphosa (any)
Thrixopelma cyaneolum 
Xenesthis (any)


----------



## microlepis (Nov 13, 2013)

What I have right now: 

Aphonopelma sp. "New River Rust Rump"
Avicularia versicolor
Brachypelma albiceps
Brachypelma auratum
Brachypelma boehmei x 3
Brachypelma vagans x 2
Ceratogyrus darlingi
Ephebopus cyanognathus
Ephebopus murinus
Euathlus truculentus x 2
Grammostola pulchra
Grammostola pulchripes
Grammostola rosea x 2
Grammostola rosea (RCF)
Lasiodora parahybana
Nhandu chromatus
Ornithoctonus aureotibialis
Pamphobeteus platyomma
Paraphysa scrofa
Poecilotheria ornata
Poecilotheria pederseni
Poecilotheria regalis
Psalmopoeus cambridgei
Psalmopoeus irminia
Pterinochilus murinus
Theraphosa stirmi


...and what do I want? Actually, I am in the process of planning which species I would really like to work with and which ones I could do without. I am thinking that any Poecilotheria spp. is what I would really like to focus on right now, along with Brachypelmas. So, my want list is short and really only mates for the singles that I currently own.


----------



## Corey Uchiha (Nov 13, 2013)

I have: 
A. Geniculata
Euathlus sp. red 

Wishlist:
E. murinus
B. boehmei
P. murinus
H. incei


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 13, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> Want:
> P. emeraldus


That's a great one!


----------



## Driller64 (Dec 13, 2013)

I have: Chromatopelma cyaneopubecens, Aphonopelma anax

Wishlist:

Brachypelma albiceps
Brachypelma smithi
Lasiodora parahybana
Ceratogyrus darlingi (coming soon)
Acanthosurria geniculata


----------



## Keith B (Dec 13, 2013)

Poec54 said:


> That's a great one!


Second that!  OK I'll play this time, before I buy my own house in the coming months and my collection grows immensely lol.

I have:
A. versicolor
A. braunshauseni
A. urticans
B. smithi
B. emilia
G. rosea
P. irminia x2
M. balfouri
P. platyomma
A. brocklehursti
C. cyanopubescens
L. parahybana
G. pulchra

I want:
Just about every Poec
Every Lampropelma
A. purpurea
A. diversipes
A. rickwesti
A. geroldi
A. seemanni (the black one)
A. serratum
A. bicoloratum
A. moderatum
I. mira
M. robustum
H. maculata
C. darlingi and marshalli
E. vulpinus
B. klaasi
P. sazimai
T. cupreus
H. himalayana
some xenethis would be nice
A cave tarantula and some Typhochlaena too (a man can dream, right?) 

Probably a lot more I want too.. I'm so screwed


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 13, 2013)

I have:
G. Pulchripes
Avicularia avicularia
Avicularia metallica (technically. On the 21st)

I want:
Avicularia amazonica
Avicularia braunshauseni
Avicularia purpurea
Avicularia urticans
Avicularia laeta
Avicularia minatrix
Avicularia diversipes
Avicularia versicolor
Avicularia sp. purple
Avicularia sp. Ecuador 
Think of ANY other avic just add it to my wish list
Tapinauchenius gigas
Tapinauchenius cupreus
More tapis 
Ephobopus cyanognathus
Heterothele villosella
Psalmopoeus irminia
Augacephalus ezendami
Ceratogyrus marshalli

Just to list a few


----------



## ClosetCollector (Dec 14, 2013)

Cavedweller said:


> I've got some kind of Aphonopelma, a mystery Avic and 4 B. albos.
> 
> I'd really like a G. pulchra, more Aphonopelmas, and Tapies of all sorts. A lot of the things I want I don't feel brave enough to keep yet, like P. irminia and M. balfouri (I realize how much difference there is between those two hahaha)
> 
> Is there some magic moment when a newbie T keeper suddenly gets brave enough to keep the less newbie species or does the desperation and spidergreed finally just override caution?


 I've been keeping T's since July  we went from four 1st instar L parahybana slings to a full on collection in under 7 months. Spider fascination and bleeding heart syndrome did it for me. I caught sight of a 4 in P. irminia at a pet store when we were on vacation, the poor thing had been bought and returned several times in the 2 years it had been there. The guy said it was too mean and nasty. So we took it home... Same stories with the H. lividum and the OBT we own.  The rest is history, it just kind of happens.


----------



## Femangel (Dec 14, 2013)

0.0.1 Brachypelma smithi
0.1.0 Lasiodora parahybana
0.1.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
1.0.0 Avicularia metalica
0.0.1 Cyriocosmus elegans
0.1.0 Grammostola rosea
0.0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum
0.0.1 Brachypelma vagans
0.1.0 Nhandu chromatus
0.0.2 Poecilotheria metallica
0.1.0 Poecilotheria regalis
0.0.2 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.0.5 Avicularia diversipes
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus irminia
Others:

0.1.0 Pandinus imperator

Wishlist:
Any and all dwarf species.
X. immanis
O. diamtinensis
G. Pulchra
T. Apophys
A. Versicolor
A. purpurea

These are only the first ones to come to mind, sure there are many more i want.


----------



## Scorpendra (Dec 14, 2013)

My collection:
A. seemanni
B. smithi
B. vagans
C. marshalli
C. fimbriatus
C. schioedtei
C. sp. "Sulawesi Black"
E. murinus
G. porteri
G. pulchra
H. sp. "Bach Ma"
H. lividum
H. schmidti
H. vonwirthi
L. nigerrimum
L. violaceopes
L. parahybana
O. aureotibialis
P. cancerides
P. everetti
P. fasciata
P. metallica
S. calceatum
T. blondi

My wishlist:
A. moderatum
A. purpurea
C. sp. "Sumatra Tiger"
M. balfouri
O. sp. "Ho Chi Minh"
P. rufonigrum
P. subfusca


----------



## ReclusiveDemon (Dec 14, 2013)

Well, I have a few new additions, so now I am going to have to update my wishlist!

Have:
1.0.0 A. avicularia
0.0.1 B. albopilosum
0.1.0 B. smithi
0.1.0 C. cyaneopubescens
0.1.0 E. campestratus
0.1.0 E. murinus
0.0.1 G. pulchripes
0.0.1 M. balfouri
0.0.1 P. metallica
0.1.0 P. pulcher
0.0.2 P. murinus

Want:
A. geniculata
A. chalcodes
A. versicolor
B. boehmei
B. emilia
C. darlingi
G. pulchra
L. parahybana
N. chromatus
P. regalis
P. irminia


----------



## Quinquangular (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm new. But. What I have.
Slings: 
OBT 
GBB
B. Smithi
B. Albo.
B. Vagans

Adults:
Female G. Rosea


Want:
A. Geniculata


----------



## Beary Strange (Dec 14, 2013)

I've acquired quite a lot since the last time I posted so~ ^^

I have:
0.0.1 A.geniculata
0.0.2 A.avicularia
0.0.2 A.metallica
1.1.1 A.versicolor
0.0.2 B.albopilosum
0.0.2 B.boehmei
0.1.0 B.emilia
0.1.1 B.smithi
0.0.1 B.vagans
0.1.0 C.cyaneopubescens
0.0.2 C.elegans
0.1.2 Euathlus sp.red
0.1.0 G.pulchra
0.2.1 G.rosea (1 RCF)
0.0.2 Hapalopus sp.Columbia lrg
0.0.1 H.incei
0.0.3 M.balfouri
0.0.1 N.chromatus
0.0.1 P.miranda
0.0.1 P.subfusca HLF
0.0.1 P.vittata
0.1.0 P.irminia
0.0.1 P.murinus RCF
0.0.1 T.gigas

And what's currently on my wishlist are:
Aphonopelma sp.
A.diversipes
A.minatrix
A.purpurea*
C.darlingi
C.marshalli
E.cyanognathus
E.murinus
E.pachybus
Haplopelma sp.
H.gigas*
I.hirsutum
M.mesomelas*
M.robustum*
P.ultramarinus
P.muticus
P.metallica
P.murinus TCF
T.elenae
T.plumipes
T.stirmi*

*these ones I don't have plans to get until I move (soonish) and the Ts have their own room


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Dec 14, 2013)

A few of them are in my sig. I'd really like a GGB, but I'm trying to stay at the number I'm at right now. So unless I sell or trade, it will be a bit.


----------



## LordWaffle (Dec 14, 2013)

What I have:
L. Parahybana
C. Cyaneopubescens
B. Vagans
G. Pulchra
E. Campestratus 
Homoeomma sp Blue

Wish list is way too long to list it all but here's some:

B. Albopilosum 
B. Emilia
A. Geniculata
M. Balfouri
P. Regalis
P. Metallica
P. Irminia
A. Versicolor
T. Stirmi
C. Darlingi
G. Pulchripes 
G. Iheringi

Countless others.


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 14, 2013)

More arborreals!  I have a _Tapinauchenius gigas_ and really enjoy it, would love to keep additional species from the genus.  Looking forward to _Avicularia_ and _Psalmopoeus_ opportunities come spring 
Also eyeing what appears to be a sub-adult _A. metallica_ in desperate need of a rescue at my LPS...


----------



## Femangel (Dec 15, 2013)

Bought a small female C. darlingi today. After saying no babboons the other day. It was cute though, rather calm too for the species. Don't imagine i will see very much of her though. She's already dug away under her bark so she looks happy


----------



## Misty Day (Dec 15, 2013)

I have: 
C.cyaneopubesens
P.regalis
B.smithi
B.boehmei

I want:
P.subfusca
P.miranda
L.parahybana
N.chromatus
A.Versicolor
A.purpurea
N.trippei


----------



## Femangel (Dec 18, 2013)

Small change to my list... It turns out we do NOT own a B. smithi, instead he/she turns out to be a B. auratum instead, tada surprise! It was never very obvious because he/she is in hiding a lot. Snapped a few photos with a decent camera and it was very obvious, triangular marking on the carpace, and a more reddish knee...


----------



## brezo (Dec 18, 2013)

i have: 

0.0.1 b. smithi,
0.1.0 e. truculentus,
0.1.1 a. versicolor,
0.0.3 a. metallica,
1.0.0 g. pulchripes(3 inches- not mature)
0.0.1 p. metallica
0.0.1 l. parahibana

i wanna have: 5 x p. metallica slings for a communal setup. avicularia juriensis.


----------



## Scuttlebutt (Dec 18, 2013)

Three words: _Monocentropus balfouri_ communal.

They're just so expensive and if any cannibalism were to occur I'd be devastated (and so would my wallet). I also don't have much space for more arachnids so that one will have to go on the back burner for the time being.


----------



## IrishSnow35 (Dec 18, 2013)

Obtained: 

G. rosea

In search of:

A. avicularia
A. versicolor
A. hentzi
B. emilia
B. smithi
G. pulchra
P. metallica*
T. blondi*

*To be acquired when further experience gained.


----------



## McGuiverstein (Dec 19, 2013)

Have:
0.1.0 Grammostola rosea
0.0.1 Grammostola pulchripes
1.0.0 Avicularia avicularia
1.2.0 Ceratogyrus darlingi
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus cambridgei
1.0.1 Pterinochilus murinus
0.0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana
0.0.1 Avicularia urticans
1.0.0 Poecilotheria regalis
1.1.0 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.0.1 Euathlus sp. Red
0.1.1 Nhandu chromatus
0.0.1 Nhandu carapoensis
0.0.1 Aphonopelma chalcodes
0.0.2 Hysterocrates gigas
0.0.3 Chilobrachys fimbriatus
0.0.1 Ornithoctonus aureotibialis
0.0.1 Pelinobius muticus
0.0.1 Iridopelma sp. "Recife"
0.0.1 Augacephalus ezendami
0.0.1 Hapalopus sp. "Columbia"
0.0.1 Lampropelma violaceopes
0.0.2 Avicularia purpurea
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus pulcher

Want:
****Communal Hysterocrates gigas
Communal Monocentropus balfouri
Lyrognathus robustus
Ornithoctonus sp. "Prison des Abielles"
Poecilotheria subfusca
Grammostola pulchra
Cyriopagopus schioedtei

I'm sure there's a ton I've forgotten, but I don't feel like trying to think of them right now. Those are what are on my mind most frequently haha


----------



## peterUK (Dec 19, 2013)

I've got these but still want more 

0.1.0 Avicularia minatrix
0.1.0 Avicularia sp 'Blue velvet'
0.3.2 Avicularia metallica
0.0.5 Avicularia diversipes
0.0.5 Avicularia purpurea
1.6.0 Avicularia versicolor
0.1.0 Avicularia 'Peru Purple' 
0.0.33 Brachypelma boehmei
2.3.33 Brachypelma smithi
0.2.0 Brachypelma albiceps
1.1.0 Brachypelma schroederi
0.2.33 Brachypelma emilia
0.1.34 Brachypelma auratum
1.2.0 Brachypelma klaasi 
0.0.24 Brachypelma vagans 
0.1.0 Euathlus sp 'Red'
0.1.1 Euathlus sp 'Chile flame'
0.1.0 Euathlus truculentus
0.0.5 Grammostola pulchripes
0.1.0 Grammostola sp. 'Maule'
1.2.0 Grammostola grossa
2.1.0 Grammostola sp 'Northern gold'
0.0.30 Grammostola pulchra
1.1.2 Grammostola iheringi                                                                                                                             
0.0.3 Grammostola anthracina 
1.1.0 Aphonopelma iodius
0.1.0 Sericopelma sp. 'Santa Catalina'
0.2.84 Chromatapelma cyaneopubescens 
0.1.0 Lasiodora klugi
0.1.0 Holothele incei 'Gold' 
2.3.3 Pterinopelma sazimai
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus reduncus 
0.0.5 Crypsidromus puriscal (Panama)
0.0.9 Ephebopus murinus 
0.0.12 Psalmpopoeus pulcher

0.1.1 Augacephalus ezendami 
2.2.1 Ceratogyrus marshalli 
0.1.0 Ceratogyrus meridionalis
0.2.110 Pterinochilus lugardi
0.3.31 Pterinochilus murinus OCF
0.1.2 Pterinochilus murinus NCF 
0.1.120 Pterinochilus murinus TCF 
0.2.1 Pterinochilus chordatus
0.0.5 Pelinobius muticus
0.1.0 Heteroscodra maculata
0.2.10 Stromatapelma calceatum
0.1.0 Eucratoscelus pachypus
0.2.0 Monocentropus balfouri
1.1.1 Encyocratella olivacea
0.0.1 Idiothele mira
0.0.6 Lyrognathus robustus
0.1.3 Chilobrachys sp. 'Vietnam Blue'
1.2.1 Chilobrachys sp 'Penang'
0.3.0 Chilobrachys fimbriatus
2.1.0 Chilobrachys huahini
0.0.4 Haplopelma robustum
0.0.4 Haplopelma hainanum
2.3.0 Orphnaecus sp. Blue Panay
0.1.0 Haplopelma albostriatum
0.1.0 Haplopelma lividum
1.1.0 Phlogius sp. 'Goliath'
1.1.1 Orphnaecus philippinus
0.0.4 Orphnaecus dichromata
0.0.1 Seloncosmia javanensis
0.0.1 Selenocosmia arndsti
1.1.0 Selenocosmia sp. 'Ebony'
0.0.1 Haplopelma sp. 'Kalimantan'
0.1.0 Cyriopagopus sp. 'Sumatran Tiger'
2.1.0 Lampropelma nigerrimum
0.1.41  Lampropelma sp. 'Borneo Black'
0.1.0 Lampropelma violaceopes
0.2.0 Phormingochilus everetti
4.2.1 Poecilotheria metallica 
3.3.1 Poecilotheria subfusca 'lowland'
1.2.0 Poecilotheria pederseni
0.1.0 Poecilotheria regalis
0.2.0 Poecilotheria tigrinawesselli
1.1.1 Poecilotheria ornata


----------



## Femangel (Dec 21, 2013)

0.0.1 Brachypelma smithi
0.1.0 Lasiodora parahybana
0.1.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
1.0.0 Avicularia metalica
0.0.1 Cyriocosmus elegans
0.1.0 Grammostola rosea
0.0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum
0.0.1 Brachypelma vagans
0.1.0 Nhandu chromatus
0.0.2 Poecilotheria metallica
0.1.0 Poecilotheria regalis
0.0.2 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.0.5 Avicularia diversipes
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus irminia
New: 0.1.0 C. darlingi
0.0.1 Avicularia unknown. The pet shop guy got two in his shipment and has no idea what is, neaither do i at first glance. Will open a seperate thread With a foto after it has settled down (it's littlz brother or sister passed away in the pet shop and this one is in rather lousy shape so am giving it some time and rest.
Others:

0.1.0 Pandinus imperator
New: sold to us as Hillus species indonesia. It's a jumping spider thats all i'm really sure of.

Wishlist:
Any and all dwarf species.
X. immanis
O. diamtinensis
G. Pulchra
T. Apophys
A. Versicolor
A. purpurea

These are only the first ones to come to mind, sure there are many more i want.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jacobospider5 (Dec 21, 2013)

I have:
Aphonopelma sp.
Aphonopelma hentzi
Avicularia avicularia
Brachypelma albopilosum
Brachypelma emilia
Brachypelma vagans
Lasiadora parahybana

Wishlist:
GBB
Grammostola pulchripes
Acanthoscurria geniculata
OBT
Brachypelma smithi
Chilobrachys sp.
Trapdoor Spiders
Macrothele sp.


----------



## Driller64 (Dec 22, 2013)

Driller64 said:


> I have: Chromatopelma cyaneopubecens, Aphonopelma anax
> 
> Wishlist:
> 
> ...



Instead of listing the few on my wishlist that I posted there, I will copy/paste my T wishlist I have on a text file

I want: 

Acanthoscurria geniculata
Brachypelma albiceps
Brachypelma albopilosum
Brachypelma smithi
Ceratogyrus darlingi (Coming Soon)
Euathlus sp Red
Grammostola pulchra
Lasiodora parahybana
Phormictopus cancerides
Psalmopoeus irminia
Vitalius vellutinus

Sent from my SGH-T589 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Femangel (Jan 6, 2014)

Quick little update. latest aditions underlined.

0.0.1 Brachypelma smithi
0.0.1 Cyriososmus elegans
0.2.0 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.1.0 Avicularia metallica
0.1.0 Lasiodora parahybana
0.1.0 Grammostola rosea
0.1.0 Psalmopeus irminia
0.1.0 Ceratogyrus darlingi
0.0.5. Avicularia diversepes
0.0.2. Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.1.0. Nhandu chromatus
0.0.1 Brachypelma vagans
0.0.1. Brachypelma albopilosum
0.1.0.Brachypelma klaasi
0.0.2. Poecilotheria metallica
0.1.0. Poecilothere regalis
0.0.2. Holthei ince
0.0.2. Cyriocosmus perezmilessi
0.0.2. Hapalopus Sp Columbia 'small'

Others:
Nephila sulawesi
Hyllus sp 'indonesia'
Pandus imperator

Wishlist still pretty much unchanged except for the fact that i will have lots of dwarfs by the end of the week so thats one part we can check off!


----------



## Driller64 (Jan 26, 2014)

Wishlist as of 1/26/14:

* Brazilian White Knee (Acanthoscurria geniculata)
* Mexican Gold Redrump (Brachypelma albiceps)
* Curlyhair (Brachypelma albopilosum)
* Mexican Redknee (Brachypelma smithi) 
* Horned Baboon (Ceratogyrus darlingi)
* Chinese Fawn (Chilobrachys guangxiensis)
* Dwarf Chilean Flame (Euathlus sp Red) 
* Brazilian Black (Grammostola pulchra)*
* Chaco Golden Knee (Grammostola Pulchripes)
*  (Though not a tarantula) Giant Huntsman Spider (Heteropoda maxima)
* Brazilian Salmon Pink (Lasiodora parahybana)
* Columbian Giant Redleg (Megaphobema robustum)
* Socotra Island Blue Baboon (Monocentropus balfouri)*
* Hispaniolan Giant (Phormictopus cancerides)
* (Also not a tarantula) Regal Jumping Spider (Phiddippus Regius)
* Gooty Sapphire Ornamental (Poecilotheria metallica)*
* Venezuelan Suntiger (Psalmopoeus irminia)
* Goliath Pinkfoot (Theraphosa apophysis)*
* Goliath Birdeater (Theraposa blondi)*
* Amazon Stripe Knee (Vitalius vellutinus)
* Columbian Lesserblack (Xenesthis immanis)


**To be acquired later due to varying reasons, such as being too expensive, special care, aggression, etc…

Sent from my SGH-T589 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added 01-26-2014 at 12:26 PM ----------




Driller64 said:


> *  (Though not a tarantula) Giant Huntsman Spider (Heteropoda maxima)


Yes I do know that this species is not currently available in the hobby. But I can dream, can't I? 

Sent from my SGH-T589 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cold blood (Jan 26, 2014)

Reading this I am envious of not only the sizes of peoples collection, but all  the really cool species y'all have.  Nice!  I have been caring for a G. rosea for a long time now (I'm guessing she's gotta be about 25) and have for much of that time toyed with the idea of expanding.  Not too many people sell t's here in WI, and when they do, its usually the same roseas or common pinktoes and likewise, I have never personally met anyone here with a collection, and would love to find others locally interested..  Well after a 13+ month fast from my rosie I decided to get more.  I Now have a little 1 inch B. Smithi that's a serious burrower and a 2.7" G. pulchripes that I believe to be a female from what I can tell.  I WANT MORE BAD.  Waiting for spring to break so I can comfortably place an order, gonna be -40's again this week....d'oh!

My wishlist is currently:

1. Panama blonde (p. pulcher) although I am a bit torn between possibly getting a 1a.  P. cambridgi.  I really love the psalmopeous, all so cool.  This will be  my first arboreal attempt (not a fan of avics).
2. B. boehmei     3. GBB   4. N. Chromatus    5. A. geniculata   6. G. pulchra   7.  L. klugi

Once I feel comfortable I'd like a baboon, I like the straighthorn a lot.

Once I am more comfortable with humidity control I really really would like an X. mannis and a P. Cancerides 

If I could find one reasonably priced (lol) I also like B klassi,  B. albiceps and A. bicoloratum....all beautiful

I wish I had more room, time, money to really expand!....lol, don't we all.


----------



## Mavet (Jan 26, 2014)

WHAT I HAVE:
1.1.0 - A. versicolor (2.25-2.5")
0.0.4 - B. vagans (1.25")
0.2.0 - C. cyaneopubescens (3" and 2.5")
0.0.3 - L. parahybana (1.25")
0.0.3 - N. tripepii (2-2.25")
0.1.0 - G. pulchripes (3")* - on hold for me to pick up at next week's expo.

WISHLIST:
A. geniculata
A. amazonica
A. braunshauseni
A. metallica
A. purpurea
B. emilia
C. ritae
E. campestratus
G. pulchra
L. violaceopes*
M. balfouri*
P. antinous
P. ultramarinus
P. nigricolor
P. metallica*
P. regalis*
P. irminia
T. ockerti
X. intermedia
X. immanis

* - to be acquired upon obtaining additional experience.


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Jan 27, 2014)

I have:

0.1.0 B.albopilosum
0.1.0 B.klaasi
0.1.0 B.smithi
0.1.0 C.darlingi
0.1.0 P.murinus
0.1.0 S.samarae
0.1.0 G.pulchripes

My wishlist:

0.1.0 B.albiceps
0.1.0 C.fasciatum
0.1.0 H.albostriatum
0.1.0 H.lividum
0.1.0 GBB


----------



## Ghost Dragon (Jan 28, 2014)

Have:

G. rosea
G. pulchra
L. parahybana
B. emilia
B. albopilosum
P. irminia

Would like:

P. regalis
P. metallica
G. pulchripes
B. smithi
A. juruensis


----------



## chrisd (Feb 1, 2014)

I just want a Haplopelma Schmidti, at least three slings to raise myself.


----------



## Driller64 (Feb 1, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> Wishlist as of 1/26/14:
> 
> * Brazilian White Knee (Acanthoscurria geniculata)
> * Mexican Gold Redrump (Brachypelma albiceps)
> ...




Few new species on the list!

 * Trinidad Olive (Holothele incei)
 * King Baboon (Pelinobius muticus)
 * Orange Baboon (OBT) (Pterinochilus murinus)*


----------



## Nosokomos (Feb 4, 2014)

Have:
    A. chalcodes
    B. smithi
    B. vagans
    B. albopilosum 
    G. pulchripes
    G. rosea
    L. parahybana
    P. irminia
    P. ornata
    H. gigas
    A. versicolor
    A. avicularia

Want:
   C. fimbriatus
   P. cambridgei
   N. chromatus
   A. sp new River
   P. murinus


----------



## SpiritScale (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow! 

I forgot about this thread and it got huge. 
Cool to see what everyone has and what everyone wants (and the updates/changes!) 


My original collection has grown and my wishlist has changed quite a bit. 

I have: 

0.0.1 Brachypelma boehmei---Xochitl
0.0.1 Brachypelma vagans---Xaxhin
0.0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum---Ichtaca
0.0.1 Brachypelma albiceps---Akbal
0.0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata---Eni
0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana---Xinukutume
0.0.1 Grammastola rosea---Kulli
0.1.0 Avicularia avicularia---Itariru
0.0.1 Grammastola pulchripes---Sa'jyu
0.0.1 Nhandu chromatus---Osho
0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens---Waleket
0.0.1 Grammastola pulchra---Chushu

I'm picking up soon (did I mention I love living about only 20-25 minutes away from Tarantula Canada's store? feeds the addiction so easily):

Thrixopelma ockerti
Nhandu tripepii
Euthalus sp. red
Cyclosternum fasciatum 


Remaining Wishlist (For now):

Brachypelma smithi
Brachypelma emilia 
Avicularia versicolor
Theraphosa blondi


----------



## klawfran3 (Feb 4, 2014)

I have
(3) B. Smithi
(1) G. rosea
(2) A. Avic
(3) Mastigoproctus Giganteus
(1) G. pulchripes
(1) A. geniculata
(1) C. Cyaneopubescnes

Want

Damon Diadema
A. Hentzi
C. Darlingi
L. Parahybana


----------

